# Hand me Down 55 gallon



## fattties (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All, 

First, i'd like to apolgize since i know this question is posted and the information may already be someone else's thread. However, i'd like to try and start my own, so that i can refer to it. I would like to set up a saltwater tank this weekend. I know its alot of work and time. I want to make this as easy as possible. 

Currently i have a 55g, a eheim 2217 and eheim pro II 2026, 25W UV sterlizer, and a heater. 

I know i'll need a protein skimmer and maybe whatever media goes into the filter plus the chemical, coral and salt. Is there anything else i might need?

i have time tomorrow to buy what i need. how should i begin my tank? i'm looking to put clown fish only (the nemo fish). 

Thanks in advance, 
Dave


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fattties said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First, i'd like to apolgize since i know this question is posted and the information may already be someone else's thread. However, i'd like to try and start my own, so that i can refer to it. I would like to set up a saltwater tank this weekend. I know its alot of work and time. I want to make this as easy as possible.
> Absolutely... every situation is different
> ...


----------

